# Motorhome v's caravanning



## coventrycraig (May 3, 2009)

We had always caravanned and have only had our motorhome several months. I am convinced that it is better than all of them jacks, aqua rolls, wheel locks, awnings, storage etc.. My wife thinks Im getting lazy! Are any of you ex-caravanners and fully converted. The only thing we miss is the room of a large twin axle and not having pots and pots of money fo a new motorhome.

My caravaning friends are not convinced and seem to knock it - saying there is too much packing away everytime you want to go anywhere.

What packing away? - the kettle? our TV doesnt even move.

all the best

Craig


----------



## kangooroo (May 3, 2009)

I'm a converted motorhomer (even though mine is just a car conversion).  

Caravanning has no appeal - I like to take my little 'home' with me everywhere, not leave it on a campsite and thoroughly enjoy living discreetly 'in the gutters' at the roadside of remote, rural areas.  Also, for wilding, you can't make a quick getaway if needed with a caravan.


----------



## runnach (May 3, 2009)

coventrycraig said:


> We had always caravanned and have only had our motorhome several months. I am convinced that it is better than all of them jacks, aqua rolls, wheel locks, awnings, storage etc.. My wife thinks Im getting lazy! Are any of you ex-caravanners and fully converted. The only thing we miss is the room of a large twin axle and not having pots and pots of money fo a new motorhome.
> 
> My caravaning friends are not convinced and seem to knock it - saying there is too much packing away everytime you want to go anywhere.
> 
> ...



Crikey, you do ask a million dollar question !!!

I too have owned a caravan so hopefully qualified to share a viewpoint.

I live in my motorhome full time, I made this decision on several factors but not least I knew I would be in France for at least 6 months and I was aware of aires etc.

If I were to return to France I know through contacts I have made it would be the Dordogne. 

This actuallly to me at least means I could sell the motorhome and buy a caravan so that I have a car for mobility ( no need to be a good boy clean and batten down the hatches on a daily basis when I want to move on )

For me a caravan would be more practical, but I guess I dont pidgeonhole into the stereotype owner profile of a motorhome.

Moreover liquidate cash. I dont think I would be startling anyone you can buy a well equpped caravan for a fraction of the investment required in a motorhome.

I guess my agenda is different to most.

Caravan v motorhome on pure recreational basis ...pay your money take your choice each has its drawbacks and advantages.

I am just grateful that for the last 12 months I have been able to discover and meet new people.

If I dropped dead last night ( cant happen !!) then I know feel I have done something with my life and my motorhome has been a part of that.

So if it is decided I dont awake in th emornig ,,,a few moans but no complaints 

Channa


----------



## boblyn (May 4, 2009)

*carava no way*

saw too many caravan wrecks so motorhome for me


----------



## orian (May 4, 2009)

Having had several caravans over 20 years and recently motorhomes since 2003 I think both have their merits and meet different needs.
I like the ease of pitching with my motorhome and the fact that my outward and return journeys can include visits to places of interest along the route. That is something we never tried towing a caravan.
I also love using aires in France and we have had some superb locations for free or a couple of Euros. Sometimes I have awoke in the morning, pulled back the blind and been amazed at the beauty of the location.
On balance I prefer the freedom the motorhome provides but I am well aware of the outlay and running cost.


----------



## nigel54 (May 4, 2009)

*M/homes V C/vans*

Had a number of caravans over many years and had many happy & memorable holidays. Then decided it would be easier with a m/home.No more on my old knees winding corner steadies up & down, fetching water etc, etc and worse if it,s raining. Far better to just park up and relax, and when your ready, move to your nx port of call.


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 4, 2009)

I've never had a caravan but my parents did. I remember the constant bickering about who was going to fetch the water between me and my brothers. The messing about with jacks and my Dad's reversing nightmares. It all seemed very inconvenient then it's not so easy manoeuvering my Bedford.
I looked at static caravans and also motorhomes but nothing seemed like I wanted them. The motorhomes all felt so flimsy and expensive and truth of the matter I loved the Bedford's I used to drive in the Army. Having the Bedford converted meant everything was where I wanted it and the spec was what I wanted not a dealer/company and the price was probably no more.
We will all have different ideas and different wants or needs.


----------



## gridok (May 4, 2009)

I absolutely love my motorhome i have an Aventgarde 180 and i use it like i would use my car,Its great while my wife looks round the shops and im not bothered anymore how long she takes because i can find a nice spot sit and have a cup of coffee and maybe a bite to eat read a book whatch tv or a dvd a small glass of wine have a sleep etc etc.It was mentioned about packing things away ???I have just what we need in the  Mororhome and i can leave a location in a matter of seconds no problem at all and i also believe that if your polite most people will help you out if you need to park up whilst looking around a town (i normally go to the nearest housing estate and ask someone if i can park outside there house for a few hours and they normally say yes)I believe the Motorhome is by far the best if you use it regularly.


----------



## 1967bowesj (May 5, 2009)

*motorhome v carravan*

I can echo gridok's views on this and I/we have had all three (caravan motorhome and static caravan). You can go shopping and let your beloved go while you watch the tv have a drink read the paper just do what you want, was up scotland visiting in laws a while back took them all to the shops while I stayed in m/home , three m/home owners all waved and smiled and the amount of car drivers stuck in the car just said it all.
coventrycraig try going out for the day with your caravaning friends and have a picnic, make the tea warm up the pies nice cold drink of pop for the kids and then just to round of you will need the toilet. That should make them see the benefits


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 5, 2009)

*vans*

Had a caravan long time ago,would not go back after motorhome.You saying about all the work with water carriers etc.they now have a new job ,changing the windsocks to suit the weather etc,spotted this going on this weekend.You got to have a laugh.


----------



## tresrikay (May 5, 2009)

coventrycraig said:


> We had always caravanned and have only had our motorhome several months. I am convinced that it is better than all of them jacks, aqua rolls, wheel locks, awnings, storage etc.. My wife thinks Im getting lazy! Are any of you ex-caravanners and fully converted. The only thing we miss is the room of a large twin axle and not having pots and pots of money fo a new motorhome.
> 
> My caravaning friends are not convinced and seem to knock it - saying there is too much packing away everytime you want to go anywhere.
> 
> ...


 

I am intrigued by "all this packing away to go out"  I just turn the seats round , check all the cupboards are shut and the fridge locked ...... and off I go.
Maybe its because Tuggers take everything including the kitchen sink and then spend about 3 hours getting it all put out, that they think we have to do the same for every day trip.
Its a different way of doing it. We stay at a place and move on taking in the tourist places as we move, Tuggers base themselves in one place and then spend a fortune in fuel radiating out each day to the various places of interest..... Plus they can forget the first and last days of the Holiday as they are up at 7 packing it all away then driving home unable to stop at any landmarks as they are towing ... where as we ... if the fancy takes us can make the first and last days as fulfilled as all in between


----------



## Jacques le foot (May 5, 2009)

Hi all,
   We had 20'odd years caravanning, and loved everyone of them..but then we didn't know any different. We've had our motorhome 4 years now..but the first year was spent using it like the caravan, we booked on a site for a week or so  and then went out everyday, only to return to the same spot. Well!! we were soon educated out of that mode...motorhoming is a different 'mindset', and now we know how to use it, I wouldn't dream of going back to a caravan. We use the aires in France, and the stelplatz in Germany, and move on , every day or two at the outside. This is what we try to do in the U.K. as well..although not so easy...and the reason this site is invaluable.
  As Tresrikay says turn the seats around, check everything that should be locked, and away you go. Even the sat dish goes down on its own if I forget to do it.
   I do think that perhaps caravans make more sense for families with children..but those days are long gone for us 

Jackie


----------



## coventrycraig (May 5, 2009)

tresrikay said:


> I am intrigued by "all this packing away to go out"  I just turn the seats round , check all the cupboards are shut and the fridge locked ...... and off I go.
> Maybe its because Tuggers take everything including the kitchen sink and then spend about 3 hours getting it all put out, that they think we have to do the same for every day trip.
> Its a different way of doing it. We stay at a place and move on taking in the tourist places as we move, Tuggers base themselves in one place and then spend a fortune in fuel radiating out each day to the various places of interest..... Plus they can forget the first and last days of the Holiday as they are up at 7 packing it all away then driving home unable to stop at any landmarks as they are towing ... where as we ... if the fancy takes us can make the first and last days as fulfilled as all in between



I like what you put there. Your right! They spent a whole day travelling and setting up  and do the same on the way home. With a motorhome we take our time more and sightsee and the way there and on the way home. When we had a caravan - it was all rush, rush setting up - took ages packing away!

Craig


----------



## coventrycraig (May 5, 2009)

Another thing, My wife used have to drive round in a big thirsty jeep - she couldnt afford to run it day 2 day - but we needed it to tow the twin axle and loads of junk up and down the country, that is associated with family caravanning.

Were sticking with motorhomeing!

Craig


----------



## bob690 (May 5, 2009)

I have had a caravan in a previous life, and we did enjoy it as a family. But these days I could not conceive going back to Caravanning, for one thing theres the do it urself and joinery that occurs twice a day, at 8am and 11pm. Then theres the amusements every time a married couple attempts to put the bloody awning up, even if they are only there for one day they will spend two hours putting an enormous awning up, and theres only two of them staying. I was in Braemar a year ago and nearly died laughing at a couple actually fighting each other over an awning.


----------



## janandruby (May 5, 2009)

*Thanks*

My OH wants to swop our 1996 Renault Trafic for a caravan or one of the foldup versions but I'm trying to persuade him otherwise.  I think I'll get him to read the other posts and hope it changes his mind.  I personally want to keep "Big Nige" as we call our motorhome.  I have so many happy memories  because of him.  I agree with the tax, mot thing but hey what price happiness!


----------



## coventrycraig (May 5, 2009)

Thats another thing thats true - Awnings!

our caravanning friends do exactly that. They insist on spending ages put awnings up and down - even if there is just two of them...

I dont even do that anymore! - oh the joys of motorhomning!

Craig


----------



## runnach (May 5, 2009)

coventrycraig said:


> Thats another thing thats true - Awnings!
> 
> our caravanning friends do exactly that. They insist on spending ages put awnings up and down - even if there is just two of them...
> 
> ...



I dont wish to appear argumentative but I witnessed a couple attempting to do exactly that at clumber last year.

Everything was brand spanking new, but it seems their wealth exceeded their common sense. The times when my mum and dad had me and my brother on drill raising and lowering a frame tent many years ago.

Their planning was well founded, I recall a pretty scary moment in Paignton that would have been far worse but for our practice 

Channa


----------



## gridok (May 6, 2009)

I have 4 children and i still believe mh is great in fact ive just got in from taking the children down to the park at Craster this pm i sat and had a cup of tea with the smell of burning oak in the background of the Herring smoking at Robsons (The Famous Craster Kippers).On route i popped into a local small holding and bought 1dozen free range hens eggs and 4 large duck eggs for the some of £2.After the children had finished playing they sat in the mh and ate 2 large duck eggs.......YOU COULDNT BE BOTHERED TO DO ALL OF THIS WITH A CARAVAN NO CONTEST.Visit Northumberland its great especially Alnwick area.


----------



## runnach (May 6, 2009)

gridok said:


> I have 4 children and i still believe mh is great in fact ive just got in from taking the children down to the park at Craster this pm i sat and had a cup of tea with the smell of burning oak in the background of the Herring smoking at Robsons (The Famous Craster Kippers).On route i popped into a local small holding and bought 1dozen free range hens eggs and 4 large duck eggs for the some of £2.After the children had finished playing they sat in the mh and ate 2 large duck eggs.......YOU COULDNT BE BOTHERED TO DO ALL OF THIS WITH A CARAVAN NO CONTEST.Visit Northumberland its great especially Alnwick area.



Smoked Herrings ...(smoked in oak chippings ) Duck eggs and free range hens ...you are a TEASE,,,
Re the tinned food column earlier now we are in business.. The Herrings served with a dressed salad, served with a poached duck egg on toast...
and a bit of good bacon in the salad ...you dont want to go home do you ???

alternatively for those with an oven sauted leek in garlic gruyere cheese topped with the egg in the oven for 12 mins !!! mmmmm and dont forget a sprinkle of sea salt on the yolk !!!



Channa


----------



## lenny (May 6, 2009)

Great post Gridok, didnt realise you were a Northumbrian, we are practically neighbours, welcome to the site (Belatedly)


----------



## tresrikay (May 6, 2009)

last year in Kendal we were put next to a brand new caravan, the couple who owned it were busy setting up, then out came what I thought were 3 cardbord coffins, they were the awning...... it was all unpacked and spread about the pitch... and half of ours and half of the next ..... they were looking at bits and reading the manual..... scratching heads.
We went off exploring returning about an hour and a half later.... the awning was sort of ...nearly up but the owners were inside. All of a sudden the wind got up and the thing lifted all the poles colapsed and those of us nearby rushed to stop it taking off.
Knowing nothing of awnings i left them in the capable hands of other tuggers. By the time we had finished our tea the 6 or 7 helpers had managed to get it sorted
Next day whilst chatting I asked what time he had arrived... he said 11.30.

We were eating our tea about 6 ish

He told me then that he wanted a M/H as caravans were no holiday at all but his wife likes caravans thats why they bought this new one.......poor sod,


----------

